# Does opening my Tivo void the warranty of the whole unit, or just the hard drive?



## richklein (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi,

I have a series 2 dual tuner that I just bought (I also have an upgraded older Series 2 single tuner that was upgraded last year). I can see that 80 hours isnt enough.

If I open the Tivo case, does that void the warranty completely? I am guessing the Tivo has a 1 year warranty on the unit.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ricklevine (Aug 20, 2007)

If there is a seal you have to break then it will void the warranty for the whole unit. At least that's the way it is for my series 1 TiVos.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If it's opened, it's voided. But, if there's no warranty seal, then who's to say what's voided and what's not


----------



## richklein (Feb 9, 2001)

Never mind, mine has no seal, so I guess its not voided


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

richklein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a series 2 dual tuner that I just bought (I also have an upgraded older Series 2 single tuner that was upgraded last year). I can see that 80 hours isnt enough.
> 
> If I open the Tivo case, does that void the warranty completely?


Yes, opening the TiVo can void the warranty.



richklein said:


> I am guessing the Tivo has a 1 year warranty on the unit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


TiVo DVR Limited Warranty


> 90 Days Free Labor/One Year Parts Exchange


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Opening the TiVo itself technically voids the warranty, but they can't tell that way, at least without deep forensics.


----------

